

Ask HN: Alternatives to HackerNews - 10dpd

HackerNews is great for, well, hackers. But I suspect a large portion of readers here are more interested in business, rather than the technology behind the business. The tech is important, but I think as community we have so much talent, the difficulty is monetizing that talent. So what I'd like to find, is a resource that outlines business stories, successes, failures in a format that nurtures the engagement found on HN.
======
randall
I think you'd need to start one.

Hacker news for business types doesn't seem like an impossible goal. The
improbable part would be the early part of the site. You'd need to figure out
how to attract the right business people, instead of the douches.

------
Toph
Ironically I think there are more startup/business/other news on HN than there
are technical news... I could only wish there were more technical news...

